# Low-Carbon Idea Warning



## JohnGorman (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi all
I would like everyone to know that I have recently had dealings with the Chinese company Low-Carbon Idea. I am very unhappy with their service and am happy to give details to anyone who would like to contact me privately.
Regards
John Gorman


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Most of us freely comment about our dealings with vendors, good or bad. It's the only way to promote a good company or warn others about bad ones. 

I've dealt with Bob at EVAmerica, great customer support and stand behind what they sell. 

I've dealt with CloudEV. Same thing.

I've dealt with Calb US. So far so good. I've not had any problems with their batteries but to be fair the truck still isn't on the road but they have been charged up a couple of times.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello John,

I'm very interested to hear your story. I've exchanged quite a few emails with Chris at Low Carbon Idea and he has always been quick to respond and forthcoming with information. He has answered all of my questions and has incorporated my concerns in their products. 

As always, we have agreed that any product I buy from him would be sent UPS air so it arrives in a few days. That would give me a chance to examine the product and file a complaint with Paypal to get a refund if I were not fully satisfied.

As the previous poster suggests, it would be in everyone's benefit if you post your story here. It would be shocking to me to find out that Chris did not honor his word 100%.

JR


----------



## JohnGorman (Sep 4, 2010)

I ordered an AC motor, controller a battery charger and a monitor compatible to the controller canbus.
I paid for these in November 2010
I received some of the order about the 8th March 2011 about a week after they were shipped from China. This was the reply when I complained about the goods I received.

Dear John Gorman,
Thank you for your feedback and comments.regarding your mentioned issue, Our response as below:
1.Canbus monitor not sent is our negligence ,I will ship it again,sorry indeed.
2.Due to the bearing limited, the rear shaft of the motor could not be the same size,sorry indeed.
3.Mounting rail has a little roll up is our faulty, but it can be amend by tools simply, sorry for inconvenience.
In addiction, I will send you user manual before you install your system.If any more question,
please let me konw.
Best regards
Chris

I have still not received the monitor. A small item admitedly. I contacted him again yesterday listing all my complaints and he said he has the monitor but says and I quote " I can not find a suitable box for it, so I have not send you"

The controller arrived damaged. It was obviously damaged before being packed as the packaging was not damaged. One of the mounting rails was bent and only half attached to the housing. It was spot welded to the controller box. To reattach it securely after straightening it, I would have to disassemble the controller completely so that I would not damage components if I welded the mounting rail back on or if I screwed it back on I would need to remove components to get at the screws to put nuts on them. Not what I expect from a new piece of equipment and not something simply fixed by tools. And if the case was dropped or hit with enough force to rip the mounting rail off, what possible damage may have been done internally.

Before ordering the motor I specified in three emails that I needed a through shaft motor with the shaft to be the same size both ends, as I wanted to fit it in the tail shaft of my vehicle the same as the TransWarP motors are doing. I was told that the shaft would be the same size both ends and even received a drawing showing the shaft the same size both ends. What came out of the box was a through shaft with a small shaft on one end. My engineer took one look at it and said it would screw straight off if I tried to use it the way I had intended. 

So the battery charger appeared to be in one piece and as I ordered and did have the operating manual with it, but I have not bought batteries yet and so can't use it yet.

Any more questions and I would gladly tell you what I know, hopefully it may save you some problems.
Regards
John Gorman


----------



## JohnGorman (Sep 4, 2010)

I ordered an AC motor, controller a battery charger and a monitor compatible to the controller canbus.
I paid for these in November 2010
I received some of the order about the 8th March 2011 about a week after they were shipped from China. This was the reply when I complained about the goods I received.

Dear John Gorman,
Thank you for your feedback and comments.regarding your mentioned issue, Our response as below:
1.Canbus monitor not sent is our negligence ,I will ship it again,sorry indeed.
2.Due to the bearing limited, the rear shaft of the motor could not be the same size,sorry indeed.
3.Mounting rail has a little roll up is our faulty, but it can be amend by tools simply, sorry for inconvenience.
In addiction, I will send you user manual before you install your system.If any more question,
please let me konw.
Best regards
Chris

I have still not received the monitor. A small item admitedly. I contacted him again yesterday listing all my complaints and he said he has the monitor but says and I quote " I can not find a suitable box for it, so I have not send you"

The controller arrived damaged. It was obviously damaged before being packed as the packaging was not damaged. One of the mounting rails was bent and only half attached to the housing. It was spot welded to the controller box. To reattach it securely after straightening it, I would have to disassemble the controller completely so that I would not damage components if I welded the mounting rail back on or if I screwed it back on I would need to remove components to get at the screws to put nuts on them. Not what I expect from a new piece of equipment and not something simply fixed by tools. And if the case was dropped or hit with enough force to rip the mounting rail off, what possible damage may have been done internally.

Before ordering the motor I specified in three emails that I needed a through shaft motor with the shaft to be the same size both ends, as I wanted to fit it in the tail shaft of my vehicle the same as the TransWarP motors are doing. I was told that the shaft would be the same size both ends and even received a drawing showing the shaft the same size both ends. What came out of the box was a through shaft with a small shaft on one end. My engineer took one look at it and said it would screw straight off if I tried to use it the way I had intended. 

So the battery charger appeared to be in one piece and as I ordered and did have the operating manual with it, but I have not bought batteries yet and so can't use it yet.

Any more questions and I would gladly tell you what I know, hopefully it may save you some problems.
Regards
John Gorman


----------



## JohnGorman (Sep 4, 2010)

JR
Will paypal refund on goods not supplied correctly when it is a straight purchase and not through ebay or similar.
JG


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello John,

Yes, as I understand it, Paypal will refund your purchase for "goods" but only for 30 days after you have paid. Not that is of any help to you now but the trick with Chinese suppliers is to request a Paypal refund if you have not received your items within 30 days of paying. In Chris's case that should have been 7 days after paying.

It surely sounds like Chris owes you an all new package with the right motor and controller. Anything less is not acceptable and he should understand that. I would ask Chris to send you new components and when they arrive, you send the damaged ones back. It's going to be his loss in shipping but that's the price of having made a mistake. Or perhaps you can come to some agreement if he's not able to pay for it fully - I know they run very lean margins over there.

JR


----------



## JohnGorman (Sep 4, 2010)

JR
Chris would have known what he was sending me. He knew the controller was damaged and he said they couldn't do the through shaft as I requested. He should not have shipped in the first place and refunded my money. He said he would guarantee the equipment for 12 months but how good is that guarantee when he ships damaged goods. I don't believe he is a reputable business person and I don't expect to get any satisfaction from him or his Low-Carbon Idea company. I have dealt with other Chinese suppliers in the past and found them quite good. Not this one.
JG


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello John,

I've alerted Chris of this thread and suggested a way to solve it. Let's see how he responds.

Just to clarify: I do not represent Chris or his company. As a potential customer of his, I'm very interested to see how he solves this issue with you. He also has a very appealing product line at a great price so I'm hoping he does good here.

JR


----------



## JohnGorman (Sep 4, 2010)

JR
I'd be interested to hear what you suggested to Chris. It doesn't look like he thought it was a good idea.
JG


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello John,

I'm not sure what Chris is wanting to do here but not doing anything is not acceptable. I did send him a link to this thread so he can respond directly.

My suggestion to Chris was to have you return the motor you now have - which he sent in error - and to ask nicely if you were willing to pay for the return shipment. That would help moving things along and ease the burden on his side which we all know its fairly significant, especially for a start-up company in China.

For the controller, I suggested that if the it was functional but it had some form/structure defects, he would refund a small portion of the controller cost to cover your time in repairing it.

In my view, these two steps would get you the right motor and controller you agreed to purchase from Chris for a bit more money out of your pocket for return shipment. It would also save his reputation as a reliable EV vendor.

JR


----------

